# Just back from a TTS test drive



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi all,

Just got back from a test drive in the TTS s-tronic. Very very nice car. That digi dash is excellent. Really sharp and very easy to use. Maps look great.

Very comfortable and noticeable differences in the drive modes on both ride comfort and steering feel. Performance was very good from the limited go I had although I noticed a slight hesitation when accelerating in 1st and 2nd. I assume this is something you get used to?

They've low-balled the price on my Scirocco quite a bit. Webuyanycar offered me 8125. Even audi's own car valuation webpage said 7550-8000 but he's only offered me 6000! Bit cheeky but I'm sure I could work on that. He also only offered me £1600 off the new price which is only 3.5% off list (inc. options - cash buy). Most posts I've read on here are getting 8-10% but he said he could do better if I was actually buying today (which I wasn't as I just wanted to see where I was at in terms of price). So I reckon if I can get another 1500 on mine and an extra 2000+ off the list price I might be about where I want to be. Possibly optimistic but I have another local dealer to go to to try and play them against each other.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Remember that with the likes of WBAC etc., they always work backwards from their 'estimated' price; unless your car is absolutely unmarked you won't get anywhere near what they initially offer. Even when you've declared any dings on their website.

What I have found though is that on a trade in against a high-ish value Audi, the dealer will usually match WBAC's offer, so you should be able to manage to get the £8k for your trade in, in addition to a bit more off the list for the TTS. It might be worth looking at what they've got in stock - if they've had something sitting around for over a month or so, you might be able to bag yourself a bit of a bargain. Don't discount the 2.0T Quattro either; they're barely any different (on paper and side-by-side on the road).


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

A friend has just sold to Evans Halshaw and was happy with the deal.Got more than WBAC offered online and did not knock the price down.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Get some carwow quotes & go in armed; got just over 20% off + bang on trade-in valuation.

Or find another dealer?

Was it Oxford Audi? From memory, really uncompetitive on carwow.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

10% should be easily achievable if you stick to your guns and don't get too eager.

Take your best carwow offer, round it down to the nearest thousand and take it to your dealer for the blag.

If the best offer is by the same parent company they can't refuse.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks for the comments.

I actually went over to Amersham Audi (about an hour away) because the had a sepang blue with the standard wheels on the forecourt and I particularly wanted to see that combo as it's the one I'm plumping for. That sold me alone!! It was actually their demo car and as I had the day off he asked if I wanted to drive it so I had a decent 20-25 minute drive on mixed roads. Really liked it.

My specced list price is £45,520 and with his trade price and discount it was down to 38800 but I want to get to 34 if I can.

To be fair he said as I wasn't signing there and then he couldn't do any more on the discount but if I was then there would be some leeway but he indicated that another 4-5k off was not going to be very easy. This is the part I hate!!

I'm going to Oxford Audi on thurs/fri to see what they'll say. I'll take a broker price with me. They're offering circa 5-7k off so I think we have a little way to go on the negotiating yet.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Audi centre contribution is £4000 I assume this is if you take their finance but could always pay off after the first month like others have to make the most of the contributions etc


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Yeah he showed me a PCP deal. They did 2k from audi and 2k from the finance discount (or something) but that's not really a route I'm planning on. I tend to keep my cars for a relatively long time (7-8 years) so I'm looking at a cash purchase.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

There's notjing to stop you going for the finance - say 18 months and then paying it off early. The car's yours, you saved money and you can keep it for as long as you wish.

Way to go IMO.


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

Discounts are available, my car was list price £49300 I paid £42000 with a really good part exchange, where they offered £2500 more than any other Audi dealer had, and all for a cash deal. That was from Sean Holburt at Liverpool Audi.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Like moro anis says go for the finance deal, get the £4000 contribution and then pay it off early. 
I've done this a few times - usually make one payment and then settle the finance. You can even cancel the finance within 14 days without paying any interest all - but this can adversely affect your credit rating.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

If the dealer knows that the Sepang and those wheels is your ideal configuration, they are going to be much less willing to do a deal. But anyway - Good luck and hope you get the car you want at a price you are happy with. And then put up pics lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

KevC said:


> Yeah he showed me a PCP deal. They did 2k from audi and 2k from the finance discount (or something) but that's not really a route I'm planning on. I tend to keep my cars for a relatively long time (7-8 years) so I'm looking at a cash purchase.


Which is why I said pay it off after you go that route = you own the car


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi have purged all the stock, very few cars around so discounts will not be what they were...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Audi have purged all the stock, very few cars around so discounts will not be what they were...


How does that come about? Is an intentional move by Audi or have they manufacturing delays and supply enough stock or is there some marketing reason behind it?


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Sepang blue, standard TTS wheels, a very good choice Sir!

To answer one of your other questions:


KevC said:


> Performance was very good from the limited go I had although I noticed a slight hesitation when accelerating in 1st and 2nd. I assume this is something you get used to?


After 4K miles I've still not got used to the hesitation when accelerating. For me this is the only major negative of an otherwise excellent car. It's much less noticeable when the gearbox is in S mode, but I wouldn't want to drive it like that all the time.

In terms of discount, as others have said, at least 10% should be fairly easily achievable. I was also a cash buyer and the dealer offered 8% from the off, and finished on a fair bit more. It was also a factory order, so I personally don't think purged stocks should change this much.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I would be guessing. but production has been reduced and the new 1.8 has taken up other slots so the models are thinner spread over the range. I could see 1.8s and TDi models last time i looked but more like 50 vs hundreds from before.

You can also see the order time is down to 16weeks in most cases which means no real wait at the factory.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> I would be guessing. but production has been reduced and the new 1.8 has taken up other slots so the models are thinner spread over the range. I could see 1.8s and TDi models last time i looked but more like 50 vs hundreds from before.
> 
> You can also see the order time is down to 16weeks in most cases which means no real wait at the factory.


Interesting. Thanks.
I suppose its significant that even threads on here like Factory Order Timeframe have gone quiet as well.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Funny that's mentioned.

My dealer seemed excited to see my TTS when we popped in to look at other cars saying they haven't been able to get hold of one to show customers.

Was tempted to pimp it out to them for say £500 a day :lol:


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I got a good deal on a 1.8 from Oxford Audi, collection experience wasn't the best tho.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

4433allanr said:



> I got a good deal on a 1.8 from Oxford Audi, collection experience wasn't the best tho.


That's a shame, I had excellent service throughout from Oxford. Good deal, responsive throughout and a good collection experience too. Smoke, silk cover, freebies - the lot.

Then again I did explain to them in detail what I expected the experience to be like so they knew what they had to do.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I got a key ring with Quattro on it, but they did have the sheet. Dry ice sounds a bit.. Odd.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I got some carwow prices this morning ranging from 1.2-10.0% off so I've got some ammo to go to the dealer with now.

The 10% was at Milton Keynes which isn't that far away so I might go there for a chat anyway.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Got mine from MK too - fortunate as only 2 miles away.

They were prepared to negotiate a bit as well, though it helped I was using finance.

Oddly, both my previous Mk2 & wife's A1 came from Oxford Audi as they were prepared to negotiate on 2nd cars more than MK.


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Yep same annoying hesitation in 1st and 2nd gear. My last car was the S1 no hesitation at all. 
When I tested the Tts it was especially worse in the s/stronic gearbox only slightly better in the manual.
Really ruins pull offs.
Does anyone else have this or just a few of us?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I'm not aware of any hesitation at all in any gear. Are you running ECO mode as I've found that to be a bit gentle? If so try Auto or Dynamic.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

On my test drive I noticed it in dynamic after pulling in to a layby to give myself some clear road and then giving it a bit of a boot. I admit I wasn't foot the floor as I didn't know the car enough to do that.

Might be worth starting a new topic on that as some people might miss it in here. Presumably it's just a software fix.


----------



## riano (Jul 2, 2013)

My gen 2 TTS did this as well, drove me absolutely mad


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

The hesitation I experience is just plain turbo lag. It can occur in any gear. It's most noticable when the gear box is in D and you put your foot down, but not enough to drop a gear. The lower the revs, and bigger the lag. If the gear box is in S and you're 3.5k revs its not really noticable. I'd be fairly sure this is the same for every TTS.

Not sure if this is the hesitation the OP describes or not.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I would have thought if it was typical turbo lag the press would have been all over it in the reviews.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Done deal!
[smiley=guitarist.gif]

I went to Oxford Audi this morning and had a good chat with the salesman.

Just to remind you, Amersham Audi offered me 3.5% and sucked their teeth at much more than that.
Today I've ended up with 12.5% off.

He also suggested exactly what moro anis said on page 1 of going PCP to get the extra 2k discount and then paying it off after 30 days. That's what I've gone for. He said there will be an interest penalty but it's likely to be under £500 so I'm still £1500 to the good.

Delivery in March.



Sepang blue
S-tronic
standard wheels
Matrix LED lights
comfort and sound pack
tech pack
privacy glass
heated/folding mirrors
hill hold
parking plus/ F+R sensors


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

There would be no interest penalty if you paid it off within 14 days. Also, as a one-off, it won't damage your credit rating; you're legally entitled to change your mind without any penalty within the 'cooling-off' period.

Why be £1500 to the good, when you can be £2000!?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Any interest penalty for paying off in 30 days is more likely to be around £50 not £500. A one off finance withdrawal will be OK but do it repeatedly and then it can affect you credit rating.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Yes, Zephy's right - 30 days will just be a month's interest. 14 days will be no interest, and again Zephy's right in that pulling out of a finance agreement once every two or three years won't have any negative impact on your credit rating.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Ordering with them was the easy bit, check the car from top to bottom, don't let them valet it before you collect and once you know it is at the dealership have a good look round the back as the cars aren't in a secure area, so you can check it by yourself and really take your time.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

KevC said:


> Done deal!
> [smiley=guitarist.gif]
> 
> I went to Oxford Audi this morning and had a good chat with the salesman.
> ...


Nice spec, good job you didn't put the 20" Y-spokes or we'd have identical cars (except I wouldn't have to get my key out of my pocket to get in  )

I also got mine from Oxford Audi so I hope we bump in to each other there at some point.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

KevC said:


> Done deal!
> [smiley=guitarist.gif]
> 
> I went to Oxford Audi this morning and had a good chat with the salesman.
> ...


If you don't mind me asking how much money will it cost you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

The list price was £45520
I got that down to about 39


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

KevC said:


> The list price was £45520
> I got that down to about 39


Wow just wow.And given all your extras...
Mine a base tt no quattro just s tronic with a mettalic paint and it cost me 45k € ...and you get a tts on the same price,man I am a bit jealous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mono-stereo (Aug 6, 2006)

congrats on the cat, my ideal color also. not been in a mk 3 yet and im also in oxford, so if you every fancy taking me for a spin a'd be really intreated!


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Sure 
Once I've got it run it, gimme a shout in about May. I'll happily give you a tour.


----------



## mono-stereo (Aug 6, 2006)

awesome. cheers 8)


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

KevC said:


> The list price was £45520
> I got that down to about 39


Very good price, well done.


----------

